# pc2-6400 vs pc2-5300



## bodhisattva87 (May 5, 2008)

I've been trying to figure this thing out for a while now but I keep finding contradicting information so I was hoping somebody here could help. I have a Pavilion dv6700t running on a Core 2 duo T5750 @ 2.00 GHz with Vista 64-bit. It came with two 1GB pc2-6400 modules. I would like to get a little more memory to make my CAD software run a little more efficiently. I picked up one 2gb pc2-5300 chip to take me to 3 gigs of ram but am debating whether to take it back. I've been told that I probably would not notice the difference in performance between the 6400 and the 5300. Should I take it back and get the 6400? What are the consequences of staying with the 5300?

Thanks


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

all 4 sticks would change to 5300 speed (667 MHZ upposed to 800)

With a CPU at only 2 GHz, TBH, i dont know that you could tell the difference. The FSB is probably so low, it's probably not at 2:1 anyways.


----------



## bodhisattva87 (May 5, 2008)

so would my computer perform better with 2gb at 6400 or 3gb 5300?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4D

That says an optimal multiplier of 12 (!!)

So I would say choose the 3 GB at 5300. FTI i run solidworks on my DV9800 series, it runs, but it came with 3 GB 5300 and i cant tell if the CPU or RAM is bottlenecking. Either way, it's solidworks on a laptop. You should be fine at 5300 i think.


----------

